# A curious little anomaly.. insight anyone?



## samick123 (Feb 28, 2011)

All started with trouble code P0432- engine light.

Then.. 

Fresh oil change with 10w30 Royal Purple and 93 octane gas later...

No more code..

Anyone?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I think this may be one of the codes that is cured by the software update. Basically, the computer has unrealistic expectations of how well the catalytic converter should be working.


----------



## samick123 (Feb 28, 2011)

*more data*

I tried low grade fuel again and it seems like the code popped once more. BUT I did 30 mpg on the highway with said fuel... THEREFORE 

The software update surely is the issue. How do I get it?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

You'll have to take it to a dealer.


----------

